# Bass drop and trigger question



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 1, 2011)

I apologize if this is in the wrong section. If so, please move it.

After a very long and drawn out process of begging our drummer to get triggers, about three months ago he finally did it.

However, we've never been able to get the bass drop to be very powerful. It's incredibly weak and quiet. He's not very enthusiastic about researching his equipment, so that we can fix the problem, so here I am doing it for him.

Does anyone know why this would be the case and if so, how to fix it?

We run his triggers through his Alesis DM5 module, into a Peavey SR-684 Powered mixer, into two 12 inch pa speakers and an 18 inch sub. I feel like there is a direct box in there somewhere,but I'm not positive. 

We can get the kicks to sound fairly decent,but the bass drop is pure fail. 
Any help on the matter is much appreciated.


----------



## MTech (Mar 1, 2011)

Usually the bass drops are done with a sampler like an 808.... if all you wanted him to get triggers for was a bass drop you should've just got a boss sample pedal and used that like After The Burial, Winds of Plague etc guitarists all use them for.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, we trigger his kit,but we're not having any problems with that aspect of it. I'll have to try the "Sample Pedal" idea. Thanks man.


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2011)

What kind of pedal would you guys use for the sample? And run to the desk or?


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2011)

1. Sidechain to master bus.
2. Profit.


----------



## MTech (Mar 2, 2011)

theo said:


> What kind of pedal would you guys use for the sample? And run to the desk or?


You just get the sample right on the pedal and then run a line to the PA so every time you need to do a drop you just kick the pedal. It's pretty cool, when WoP were here w/ After The Burial we stood on side stage and were activating a bunch've the sub drops for WoP on the guitarists pedal. 

Boss Loop Station


----------

